# Furry Weekend Atlanta 2017



## PINK! (May 1, 2016)

I know it's still a year away, but is anyone planning on going to FWA in 2017? My boyfriend and I are currently planning to go, without fursuits.


----------



## Roby :3 (May 2, 2016)

im not. abit to young to go and stuff, but I've watch clips from this year on youtube


----------



## PINK! (May 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, I was really excited to see that the Angel Dragon Telephone went this year.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 9, 2016)

I was working FWA this year (2016)! I'm SO going this coming year (2017)!!


----------



## Soji (May 11, 2016)

I will be going, and selling in the dealers den!


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

I live nearby and really wish I could. Unfortunately cannot. When was this years FWA?


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 12, 2016)

This years was April 1st-3rd


----------



## Rhee (May 17, 2016)

I've made plans with one of my best friends to attend, we'll be out of state so we're sort of hawking the page to get a hotel reservation.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 18, 2016)

I feel ya on that one. Unfortunately, I slept in my car cause every hotel was completely booked out in the area. The Masters golf tournament was starting that Sunday, and people from all over the world invade Augusta Ga. Hotels book out fast for that time of year so yeah it kinda sucked. On top of that I didn't make any plans to go to FWA 2016. I was called in to help out with lighting for the con at the main stage. At any rate, I will have a room at FWA 2017 though.


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> I feel ya on that one. Unfortunately, I slept in my car cause every hotel was completely booked out in the area. The Masters golf tournament was starting that Sunday, and people from all over the world invade Augusta Ga. Hotels book out fast for that time of year so yeah it kinda sucked. On top of that I didn't make any plans to go to FWA 2016. I was called in to help out with lighting for the con at the main stage. At any rate, I will have a room at FWA 2017 though.


do you have an estimate when the site will update the hotel link? for room booking

our local con megaplex 2016 booked fully within 8 days; which I'm pretty upset about still. :C


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 19, 2016)

I honestly dont know when the site will update the link(s). I did get a few flyers about Megaplex at FWA. Where and when is it? I might go to it, if I have the time and funds lol


----------



## Rhee (May 19, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> I honestly don't know when the site will update the link(s). I did get a few flyers about Megaplex at FWA. Where and when is it? I might go to it, if I have the time and funds lol


megaplexcon.org: The Hotel: Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista South | Megaplex Anthropomorphic Convention

it's in kissimmee so I guess if you have the time and the funds you could enjoy the magic kingdom, though it would be a longer drive since its further from the airport and ugh; Not really happy with the location change early august, perfect for heat damage.


----------



## TheRedGhost (May 21, 2016)

I'll be planning on attending 2017 if i can. Prolly try to squish a spot in the Artist Alley


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (May 25, 2016)

TheRedGhost said:


> I'll be planning on attending 2017 if i can. Prolly try to squish a spot in the Artist Alley


Good luck this year(2017). It was supa packed this past year (2016).


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't wait for FWA 2017!  Had such a good time this year.


----------



## torken (Jul 26, 2016)

I want to go this year but  i cant find the days D:


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Yup! Gonna be my first ever furcon/furry related event. Hope to have a fursuit by that time as well so maybe I can join the dance comp.


----------



## torken (Aug 1, 2016)

Yo if I go I'll cheer you on


----------



## MEDS (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll be there :3


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 2, 2016)

If only I could... I've never been to a furry con ;-;


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Aug 2, 2016)

GoldenDruid said:


> I can't wait for FWA 2017!  Had such a good time this year.


Hey how did the raves look this past year (2016)? More importantly the ones on Saturday and Sunday??


----------



## Red Panda Hiro (Aug 12, 2016)

I am super excited, this will be my first convention that I will suit at.


----------



## GoldenDruid (Aug 21, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> Hey how did the raves look this past year (2016)? More importantly the ones on Saturday and Sunday??


I'm not sure.  I didn't make it to any.  Would like to in the future :3


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

I WANT to go, but I am too young!!


----------



## vietz (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## MEDS (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone interested in splitting a room?


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Sep 7, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Anyone interested in splitting a room?


I'm down to split a room. Might be me and my girl though.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 8, 2016)

^this could be possible.


----------



## lylemur (Oct 3, 2016)

Some friends, my girlfriend, and myself might attend, I did megaplex for the very first time this year and had a blast, this the only other con that I know of that is close to home.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. I've officially got a room.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 4, 2016)

My wife and I are planning on going just to check it out, and get some free hugs. I live right outside Atlanta, so it's easy to go down there and just walk around and look at all the furries. Maybe even talk to a few.


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 5, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Sounds like a plan. I've officially got a room.



If I do have off for a few days, would love to split a room. Wouldn't find out until the month before tho.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 10, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> If I do have off for a few days, would love to split a room. Wouldn't find out until the month before tho.


Well, if you make it, hit me up!


----------



## LouGarou92 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm going! It'll be my first ever fur con. Going with a friend, and we'll be wearing partials.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife and I are planning on going just to check it out, and get some free hugs. I live right outside Atlanta, so it's easy to go down there and just walk around and look at all the furries. Maybe even talk to a few.



This topic came up on my own forum and I said I might go. If you're going, that'd be awesome. You seem pretty chill and down to earth, I wouldn't mind meeting you if ya wanted to.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Nov 23, 2016)

CoolWildGroovy said:


> Yup! Gonna be my first ever furcon/furry related event. Hope to have a fursuit by that time as well so maybe I can join the dance comp.


I'll be cheering you on as well with my gf by me!!!!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife and I are planning on going just to check it out, and get some free hugs. I live right outside Atlanta, so it's easy to go down there and just walk around and look at all the furries. Maybe even talk to a few.


I wouldn't mind a meet up as well. I love hugs!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> I wouldn't mind a meet up as well. I love hugs!


Wassup Georgia Fur!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wassup Georgia Fur!


Sup Fur!! I'm in Augusta yo!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> Sup Fur!! I'm in Augusta yo!!


We're in Griffin!!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We're in Griffin!!


Sweet dude!! I'm gonna be working FWA this year. So hopefully we can meet! Plus my gf will be with me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> Sweet dude!! I'm gonna be working FWA this year. So hopefully we can meet! Plus my gf will be with me.


Well my wife will be with me!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Cobalt! He's pretty well convinced me to go...so maybe we will see you!!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well my wife will be with me!





bhutrflai said:


> Hi Cobalt! He's pretty well convinced me to go...so maybe we will see you!!


Sweet I'll be working with the front of house guys and running lights for the con's main stage. I'm so excited to have this opportunity again. So if you're trying to find me I'll be at the back of the main convention hall. Just ask for Cobalt


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't wait to hit FWA again, can't wait to jam out with you again Cobalt it'll be a trip, light crews getting big..


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Jan 3, 2017)

darkstormdragon said:


> Can't wait to hit FWA again, can't wait to jam out with you again Cobalt it'll be a trip, light crews getting big..


DUDE WHAT!!!!! What are we looking at man??? I'm in the dark lol. Tom told me to register as staff man. I'm so excited to be a part of this again.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jan 4, 2017)

Cobalt-Fox said:


> DUDE WHAT!!!!! What are we looking at man??? I'm in the dark lol. Tom told me to register as staff man. I'm so excited to be a part of this again.



I have no idea really, i've been in the dark as well, we usually don't hear anything solid till like a month out which sucks IMO but we'll see.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 20, 2017)

My husband and I are attending.


----------



## LouGarou92 (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll be going! My first Furcon 

If anyone needs a ride from Birmingham to Atlanta (or anywhere off I-20) hit me up.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 26, 2017)

Man, I wish I could make it this year. It's only a four hour drive IIRC, but real life has a tendency to get in the way of things.


----------



## strawvery (Mar 18, 2017)

Soji said:


> I will be going, and selling in the dealers den!





Soji said:


> I will be going, and selling in the dealers den!


What all will you be selling? Just curious.


----------



## MEDS (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm really excited for this! Under 3 weeks left now.


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Mar 25, 2017)

Note to all: Who wants to meet up and chil on Friday in between the events that are in the main ball room??  I'll be working the events in there so I wont be able to chill during those times.


----------

